# I need a handyman price list!



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

That's the whole point I made above about find a handyman sub. Most of the handymen I spoke with don't want to be subs. Most customers don't want to wait a couple weeks for repairs. Most of the handymen I spoke with had 2-3 week back logs.

If I were going to do this I would need a sub or two who could get work done the next day. That's unrealistic to expect from a sub, unless I was their only customer.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> I'd rather work with a bunch of crazy old church-ladies.


Yeah, if you don't mind getting chased around the coffee table once in a while. ROF.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

You are right that's not the way it works, which is my whole point. But it doesn't work the way the customer needs it to work. That's why subs don't work in a situation like this. 

I just don't see any way to make subs work in a situation like this and you backed my opinion by agreeing with me then tried to argue. Wow that confuses me.

Roofing replacement and roofing repairs are two seperate beasts all together. 

Weather they work at a loss or not makes no consequence to me really. If they aren't motivated for the wages they are asking, they should ask higher wages. If they aren't motived to do the work when I need them to do it then I can't work with them, bringing me back to square one. Subs don't work in a situation like this.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Repairs and replacements are two different beasts.

I don't do small repair jobs in order to land larger jobs later. I have found that for me, it chews up too much of my time, and my overhead eats me alive. I know that doing things this way might cost me some business volume, but I seriously doubt that it's costing me any profit. I let the "other guy" do these small jobs, I usually still get a good shot at the "big job" anyway. Not only that, repair jobs are usually a waste of money for the customer. Their money is better spent doing the "big job" in the first place. I'm not trying to compete with handymen. Their role in this business is different than mine.

I do send subs to my customers to do small jobs, but I don't deal with scheduling, pricing, or micro-managing. I also don't accept any money from the subs for these jobs, that's a conflict of interest. I get paid to represent the customer, not the sub. These jobs are not supposed to be profitable for me, I just make sure that I am sending a competent sub to them, that's all.

Subs come when they can, not when you order them to. They are self-employed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Don't be so abrasive. We are in total agreement with one another. I don't think you realize that we are saying the same thing in different words. I AGREE WITH YOU! 

I am saying the sub contractor handy man setup will not work because it is first come first served. I am saying when customers need repairs they need the repairs now (at least when it comes to roofing) that's why the suncontractor handyman setup doesn't work. I agree with you. I agree with you. I agree with you. 

I'm not saying my subs should do what I say when I say it, oh no I never did say that. I think somewhere you mis-read what I said.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Subs don't work in a situation like this.

Grumpy, you are so right. You are attempting to put too much demand on them with an inconsistant schedule.
When I was starting out, I had a designer that wanted me at her beck and call and I was usually booked out 2-3 weeks. She would have a hissy fit everytime that she had to meet MY schedule. About the 3rd fit I said,"Ma'am, if you will pay me $3,000.00 a week, I will sit at home around my pool and do nothing but wait for your calls.". The point was driven home. I worked for her for a few more years until she went out of business.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Don't be so abrasive.


ROFLMAO - That's a joke, right? Like Einstein telling someone not to be so thoughtful? Your day going alright Grumpy?


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

In this case, Grumpy's right. I'm going to do some editing.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

---


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

www.hometechonline.com/handy/

This link may have been posted by someone else in the past (I haven’t had a chance to read everything yet)…..but it really helped me out with the transition from small remodeler to strictly Handyman work. I use the handyman cost estimator for estimates but work by the hour.

Here is our pricing structure for residential and commercial clients. We do a lot of night time repair work for fast food resturants. 

Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions 
“Making Your Life
A Lot Less Complicated”

Technician man-hours billed include all of the productive labor time normally associated with the customer’s project and any other time spent on behalf of the customer, including but not limited to the following:

• Evaluation of project in order to provide customer with an up front estimated cost for completion. 

• Pick up and delivery of materials.

• Covering / uncovering and protecting floors, walls, furniture, property and contents as needed.

• Normal clean-up of debris.

The following charges are also part of the cost of services rendered: 

• Small service fee of $30 applied to individual invoices 

• Technician hourly rate of $60 per man-hour (special discounts may apply), with a minimum charge of one man-hour. Time incurred over the one hour minimum will be billed at fifteen minute increments. 

• Disposal fees for any material which cannot fit into a standard 30 gallon trash can. 

• Standard 20% markup over cost for materials purchased by Contractor, on behalf of the customer. 

• Lock-out charge of $30 if technician is unable to access work area on the scheduled work day and time.

• Payment in full is due upon completion of services rendered. Cash, Check, Visa and MasterCard are accepted.

By getting organized before you call Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions, you'll not only save money, but also reduce the stress factor. It takes the same amount of drive time and set up time for 1 minor job as it does for a several minor jobs or 1 larger project. It makes good sense to have multiple jobs completed per visit. Begin by walking through the entire house room by room. Then go outside and walk around the house looking at both the house and the grounds. Make a list of everything that needs attention. It sometimes helps to get a friend to help because he/she can offer an outsider's perspective….. or this is a service that we can also provide for you. 

Now organize your list into logical groupings. Sections might include wall repairs, door repairs, weather stripping, window caulking and so on. It makes good sense to be organized and get everything done at once so you only have to pay the extra service fee once. 

You should choose small Handyman firms the same way you choose a larger firm for major work. The key to getting small repairs done efficiently with minimum hassle is to get organized up front and to make sure you are using a carefully screened contractor with General Liability Insurance and Workman’s Compensation. 

For your complete protection, Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions carries One Million Dollars General Liability Coverage in addition to Workman’s Compensation.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> When I was starting out, I had a designer that wanted me at her beck and call and I was usually booked out 2-3 weeks. She would have a hissy fit everytime that she had to meet MY schedule. About the 3rd fit I said,"Ma'am, if you will pay me $3,000.00 a week, I will sit at home around my pool and do nothing but wait for your calls.". The point was driven home. I worked for her for a few more years until she went out of business.


Teeter, that sounds so familiar LOL. I have a landlord that I built a deck for, installed fencing, sided a few of her rentals, window replacements, etc...and it worked great for the bigger jobs, but then she tried getting me into all this nickel and dime BS that I want no part of. She would call 3-4 times a week asking if I could paint a room, fix a leak, etc...just not my cup of tea at all. She then tried several handymen from what I heard and got burned from many of them, the typical money upfront/no contract deal and then they walk after a day or two of getting nothing done.

Same with my father in laws new girlfreind, she owns a lot of residential and commercial property and the family has always tried to get her to use me for some of her jobs, but I told her up front first time she inquired, I will not be cheap but you will not have headaches, so pick your poison. Well, she too tries countless "handymen" and lastest project was having 2 bedrooms in her personal house painted since she's thinking about selling it. 3 weeks later, paint on her carpet and no handyman in sight...but he got darn near all the money down-which did'nt amount to squat anyways.

In ight of the topic, I'd personally stay away from hiring any handyman. They dont have as much at stake as us with acutal businesses so they can come and go with no ill effect, and if that screws you, to bad so sad, they could care less. Now deal with somebody that runs a actual business, you pay more intially, but like everything else in life, pay a little more now save alot later. In this biz that save alot later is mainly no headaches. There is probably a small percentage of guys that represent that handyman clan well and do excellent work, but from what I'd seen in this area, I would'nt have any of them build me a ********************t house, and definately would'nt want one on my job site...too much name at stake in that situation, only takes a few screw ups and since your the one the folks called in the first place it's your name in the mud, not the handyman. Hire an employee and be done with it, yes you'll hve to train him to YOUR expectations, but in the long run it'll pay for itself since you pay them hourly, your making quite a bit off them anyways once your past the babysitting factor.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

Jesse,
I was pretty rough on handymen on this thread. You guys do a great service in this industry, and are a valuable asset. Part of the problem is that people try to get their handymen to do work that they're not qualified to do. That's not fair to the handyman, and it makes a mess for everyone involved. We don't ask our roofers to do the work that a licensed electrician should be doing, and we shouldn't ask our handymen to do that type of work either. The customers are trying to save money, but it puts you guys in a bad position. If you turn down the work, you risk losing the customer, and if you take on the job, you end up in trouble.

You guys are a very proud and independent bunch, you have your own way of doing business, and rightly so. It can work great for you and the homeowner, but it drives general contractors nuts. We have a tendency to micro-manage, so to us, dealing with you is like herding cats. You guys don't put up with control freaks like us, so to you, we're just a PITA.

Best regards,


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

mikesewell said:


> Jesse,
> I was pretty rough on handymen on this thread. You guys do a great service in this industry, and are a valuable asset. Part of the problem is that people try to get their handymen to do work that they're not qualified to do. That's not fair to the handyman, and it makes a mess for everyone involved. We don't ask our roofers to do the work that a licensed electrician should be doing, and we shouldn't ask our handymen to do that type of work either. The customers are trying to save money, but it puts you guys in a bad position. If you turn down the work, you risk losing the customer, and if you take on the job, you end up in trouble.
> 
> You guys are a very proud and independent bunch, you have your own way of doing business, and rightly so. It can work great for you and the homeowner, but it drives general contractors nuts. We have a tendency to micro-manage, so to us, dealing with you is like herding cats. You guys don't put up with control freaks like us, so to you, we're just a PITA.
> ...




Thanks Mike,

I understand completely. I hate the word handyman but it gets me the kind of jobs that I want. I come from a family of carpenters so at first it was a little demeaning to call myself a Handyman…. that is until I found out what the franchises were charging for their work and that I could charge the same. 

Years ago my company used to be named Kirchhoff Home Improvement and I mostly got calls from price shoppers wanting cheap remodeling and painting. Now I cater to businesses that must have small repairs done quickly to stay in compliance or for corporate inspections. Homeowners also feel comfortable with me because they know I will not sneer at them if they ask me to change a light bulb or to hang a quilt. 

I know what you mean about herding cats! I have the same problem trying to find respectable employees. If they do not have a good job already or do not work for themselves then there is usually a reason why. I have learned this the hard way. My ultimate goal is to have retired tradesman that want something to do part time, working for me as subs. I pay 20% to 40% depending on experience which is aprox. $24 per hour on the high end for billed hours, plus half the trip charge. 

Thanks for all of your posts. I enjoy reading them and discussing different ideas. My wife won’t listen to me anymore when I talk about anything construction related.

Jesse R. Kirchhoff
Advanced Power Washing and Restoration Services LLC
*Professional Products ~ Professional Service ~ Professional Results*
www.advancedpw.com

Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
*“Making Your Life A Lot Less Complicated”*
www.midmohandyman.com


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

> ...I hate the word handyman but it gets me the kind of jobs that I want...


Years ago I ran handyman ads. These ads can generate a lot of business fast. Sometimes a handyman ad can land you a huge job when you least expect it; like when a roof patching job becomes a roofing job. If you are competent to do the large jobs, a handyman ad can pay off. A handyman ad is also a 'double edged sword' in that, a lot of people will automatically shy away from you for the large jobs, just assuming that you are "only a handyman". I always say "the only thing that a handyman has to know is EVERYTHING". A good handyman who studies HARD and does his homework, is in a perfect position to become a general contractor and make the "big time" fast. The transition seems difficult from a handyman's standpoint but once you make it, you'll wonder how come you didn't see how easy it would be. I'll start a thread on this transition, there are many very talented guys here that can really be of help. 



> ...I mostly got calls from price shoppers wanting cheap remodeling and painting...


We all get these, and that's just a part of the business, but you probably worded your ad in such a manner that you made it worse for yourself. In spite of what salesman say, I think that there is a BIG difference between being a salesman, and being a businessman. Your ads were probably great sales ads that articulated how eager you were to work. Sometimes it's not so good of an idea to sound so eager. It cuts down the number of calls, but yields larger, more profitable jobs. 



> ...I know what you mean about herding cats!...


If you don't like to herd cats, then you ain't gonna like the construction business.  It's what we do.  



> ...My wife won’t listen to me anymore when I talk about anything construction related...


Don't kid yourself. 20 years from now, when you least expect it, in the middle of an argument, you will find out that she heard every freakin' word...

Best regards,


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

You really have me digging in the gray matter now but one of the things that I remember is scheduling. I would work one area of town a day or maybe 2 days if warranted. The more time that you can spend working and the less time spent driving, the better off you will be.


----------



## housedocs (Jan 10, 2005)

Hey Jesse, 

That's a pretty good deal you've got going down there in Jeff City. Took a look at your site, interesting market niche and a real good idea I think too. We're fairly close neighbors, I'm up in Salisbury, done a few remodel jobs down your way & on down at the lake.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Mike, 

I don’t think that I have the patience to be a general contractor building new homes. I have not seen a homeowner yet that has been satisfied with their home. Most of my buddies that are generals stay in a state of constant anxiety.

My job is pretty laid-back and most of my customers treat me like an old friend of the family. Thanks for the sound advice though it is much appreciated. I will check out your thread.


Teetor,

I couldn’t disagree more (for my situation) I love driving around bidding jobs and checking up on my men. I enjoy everyday and don’t really consider it work. My men love the easy work and good pay without having to handle the business and advertising side of things. 

If I still had to do the work and take care of the business side, like before I found out there was a better way, then I would have burnt out a long time ago. 

We live in a small city of around 36,000 so driving is not bad. It gets bad down at the Lake during “the season” …….if I had to deal with all the snow birds like you Florida guys do, then I might change my tune.


House Doc,

Stop in the next time you are in town and I will buy you lunch. My shop / office is on Missouri Blvd. You can’t miss it. Next year I hope to have another office down at the Lake of the Ozarks in the Four Seasons Area. 

Jesse R. Kirchhoff
Advanced Power Washing and Restoration Services LLC
Professional Products ~ Professional Service ~ Professional Results
www.advancedpw.com

Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
“Making Your Life A Lot Less Complicated”
www.midmohandyman.com


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

> ...Stop in the next time you are in town and I will buy you lunch...


Jesse, 
I'm waiting for the go-ahead on several very large jobs, but I can't seem to get one of them to pop for me. If housedoc can't make it for lunch, would you consider shipping it to me? I've got enough out in bids to pay off the national debt, but I can't afford to go to McDonalds to eat!

Why didn't I listen to my mother? I probably would have made a fine dentist...


----------

